# nisei week question



## JCT1335 (Aug 10, 2009)

whos been to nisei week for rubiks cube do u know if they sell any cubes there


----------



## blade740 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nobody's been there for rubik's cube. This is the first competition there.


----------



## JCT1335 (Aug 10, 2009)

ok meet u there im not in the competion but cant wait hope u win


----------

